# Irritable bowel syndrome and hypersensitivity to food.



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Irritable bowel syndrome and hypersensitivity to food.Petitpierre M, Gumowski P, Girard JP.Food hypersensitivity as a cause of irritable bowel syndrome was investigated by means of exclusion diet and blind provocation. Twelve atopic and twelve non-atopic individuals entered into the study. Skin prick testing with 20 foods and food additives and RAST specific for food only, were done in all cases. Serum IgE level was also measured. In 14 patients one or several food or additives were shown to induce the typical symptoms of IBS. In at least nine cases of atopy, an IgE-mediated mechanism could be incriminated. Among other potential pathogenetic mechanisms, the presence in the intestinal tract of yeast (Candida albicans, Geotrichum candidum) seems to be of major importance. Yeast apparently favor the development of allergic as well as pseudo-allergic reactions, at least in some patients. Finally, at least in atopic patients complaining of IBS, it is of importance to search for a food component. Dramatic clinical improvements can result from the introduction of an adequate exclusion diet.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

ohnometo, I was looking for the original article you sited when I came across this website. I'd be interested what other's thoughts are on it. http://users.bigpond.net.au/allergydietitian/index.html


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

HiI love that website..I found it a few months ago but it wont let you copy it here...They have so much wonderful information on there and the symptoms they describe as food intolerance and how it effects the stomach is me....Thanks for posting the link...Does food play a part in your IBS ?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

My son has the IBS, not me. I don't think food plays a role, but I'm always open to possibilities. We really haven't been able to pinpoint any food problems. He's neither C nor D, so I think that limits the chances for a food intolerance.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JACKIE....Hmmmm...okay you have my interest. What symptoms does your son have (I was 8 when my condition began...now 50) and have worked with a lot of kids as well (used to work pediatircs as a therpaist and have had quite a few kiddies come through our lab for assays).What symptoms does he have, how old, how long etc. since he does not have d or c....is it pain-predominant, bloating, gas, non-GI symptoms (any?)...would help so I know what to suggest by way of reading.MNL


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Mike,My son is 14. He was diagnosed in Feb. He is pain-predominant with some gas. When he was first diagnosed, it was severe. I think mostly because of stress. He had some health problems last year (histiocytosis -- have you heard of it?). Now his pain is lower back about 10 minutes before a bm until about 1/2 hr. after. His bowel habits have "changed", but not in terms of C or D. He's been off dairy since January, no sodas, or partially hydrongenated oils, we also try to keep the high fructose corn syrup to a minimum. But I really can't say that we've noted any food triggers. We have noted that he can't eat after about 8 p.m. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Jackie.I am on my way out of town for 3 days for business and do not have all my many scientific papers I have collected over the years on my laptop...only on my main PC or on hard copies in huge notebooks.However, I do remember reading some time back some investigation(s) of just such symptoms and how the investigators differentiated them from others. I will have to dig a little, so I will have to do this when I get back. But I won't forget it as I am very sympathetic to the situation having been there myself.I will see if there is anything I can find which may be of help to you and your son as soon as I get back.Slight delayMNL


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Bump for MikeNL. Didn't want you to forget about me!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Jackie....I am back and once I make the morning rounds and catch up on the work laying over there on the desk I will come back and look at this for you. Stand byMNL


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Bump for Mike NoLomotil. Don't forget about me!!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

O.K. I'm bumping one last time for Mike NoLomotil, then I'm giving up.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Jackie gian- hint: the problem is your topic-gas.It is like pulling teeth with Mike. hope i am not revealing any secrets, Mike


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

OOPs i spoke a minute too soon. MikeNL just answered my question about gas a minute after i posted my previous post. My apologies to you MIke, please don't thik I am an ingrate. i thought you were not replying because of what we had discussed in our e-mail


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Bonniei, What topic "gas"???? I'm only waiting for a reply because Mike promised to get back to me. If he's changed his mind, that's o.k. too. Which is why that was my last bump.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

NO NO! JACKIE. Just a misunderstanding. He referred to something in his e-mail which I obviously misunderstood. He had not replied to my thread either so the e-mail combined with that led to the conclusion of his reluctance to get involved in gas threads. If you read the thread, "Swallowed Air cause Gas" you will read all about how he does not have time. It is just that. he has genuinely overlooked thisthread because of the shortage of time. Please accept my apologies for confusing you


----------

